# Hungarian Dance piano



## chuttt (Jun 16, 2012)

It's a bit embarrassing .... after listening to Hungarian Dance in orchestra for a lifetime, I didn't know it's originally for four hand piano, until very recently...

And once I listened to that I'm completely hooked.

I only have the recording of Moreno+Capelli. Can someone recommend good recording of this? It's so amazing.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Which Hungarian dance? Brahms wrote a whole bunch of them for piano duo.

Tal and Groethuysen are a fabulous duo. Here's their recording on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Hunga...sr=1-1&keywords=brahms+hungarian+dances+piano

I'm sure the one you mean is included on the CD.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

chuttt said:


> It's a bit embarrassing .... after listening to Hungarian Dance in orchestra for a lifetime, I didn't know it's originally for four hand piano, until very recently...
> 
> And once I listened to that I'm completely hooked.
> 
> I only have the recording of Moreno+Capelli. Can someone recommend good recording of this? It's so amazing.


Still need advice after 4 years?


----------

